# 70's/80s Rock,, Utube for guitarists



## copperheadroad1 (Dec 7, 2012)

thought id start a page for some live performances i like on utube. Rock, and country rock, kinda stuff, 

from, 70's /80's on , 


[video=youtube;-XyD1kk1JHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XyD1kk1JHU[/video]

they look wasted






feel free to go mental, and add music here


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;cJJ9u4yrjvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJJ9u4yrjvY[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;iLtYsr72L8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLtYsr72L8s[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Dec 7, 2012)

yes , i see your maiden, 

ill, match that with 

[video=youtube;MWajD3msJ1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWajD3msJ1Q[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;gzEHpBNf_cA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzEHpBNf_cA[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;o_ht9skgEF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ht9skgEF0[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Dec 28, 2012)

ac/dc jailbreak

[video=youtube;Fbax9ZOsnZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbax9ZOsnZc[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Dec 28, 2012)

and war pigs, 

[video=youtube;xtqy4DTHGqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtqy4DTHGqg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;Gn94dEpKGFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn94dEpKGFw[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 1, 2013)

check out the orange Amps, and straight rock sound from these Aussie legends

[video=youtube;mWGp4pFrPIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWGp4pFrPIc[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 1, 2013)

heres more rock history for yall,

to blow your MIND


video=youtube;1slq_FwRN8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1slq_FwRN8o[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 1, 2013)

that ones not playing to well, ,,,So

i found a better one, here ya go stonners  time to light up a fat one,


or English...( to appreciate fully, inhail marry jane) 

[video=youtube;lMCbdFi50Ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMCbdFi50Ug[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 3, 2013)

breed Nirvana

[video=youtube;tGc8jL4dzao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGc8jL4dzao[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;lMLnDuzgkjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9A9Fy8IcSLnjeqCg40_ICAh[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 5, 2013)

i play this in my grow room, 

[video=youtube;CxEu0QN6nzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxEu0QN6nzk[/video]


----------



## sniffer (Jan 5, 2013)

i dont think Nirvana fits in with 70's/80's rock ?

lol


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeh, you right,... but i did say

70s/80s, on, 


means pretty much anything guitar related from that period onwards, dont it?


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

Is there room here for Montrose?

[video=youtube;tk52nGxF-jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk52nGxF-jc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

How about some talking guitar action....

[video=youtube;bt1io_Z2WOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt1io_Z2WOQ[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2013)

[youtube]CJDYEe1wlkw[/youtube]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 6, 2013)

some more maiden, i know i ve done this before, anyway

make sure you plug in your speakers 

[video=youtube;xCylPiBwTsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCylPiBwTsw[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;78D00dYOBrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78D00dYOBrM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

This may not be the original line up of stepp, but it's an EXCELLENT version of this song.

How could anyone not love the fireworks going off in the background through out the entire song.

[video=youtube;Fb3nicduLfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb3nicduLfM[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 6, 2013)

i'll have to try out, that whipping move, classic


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok 70s, 80s, and early nineties rock/country

Civil war

[video=youtube;whUTMe6BwKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whUTMe6BwKo[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok ill go back to the seventies after this

ZZtop

[video=youtube;B5kwWBHJp9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5kwWBHJp9E[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't think I've come accross too many people that enjoy both Iron Maiden, G n' R, AND country. That's cool, variety is the spice.

Personally, I'm a classic rocker. I like a little country, but not a whole lot. I think that for tonight this is the best I can do on that.

[video=youtube;e-f2y1QC_yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-f2y1QC_yg[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 6, 2013)

let there be rock, and country

[video=youtube;98I85ceICRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98I85ceICRM[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 6, 2013)

dont mind some country on road trips, 

if i listen to metallica i end up hateing on anyone else using the road at the same time 

[video=youtube;x_wLVCLPx0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_wLVCLPx0M[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 6, 2013)

but right now i feel, like a trip, back to the seventies,

when joe walsh, was a young dude, and every one wore hippie clothing, check out this old version

[video=youtube;qF2OP_gFsz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF2OP_gFsz4[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 6, 2013)

ahh, not workin embedding 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF2OP_gFsz4,


ps.. wat the


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 7, 2013)

i heard this guy knows a few chords

[video=youtube;JvXjbsEoKyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXjbsEoKyA[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 7, 2013)

copperheadroad1 said:


> i heard this guy knows a few chords
> 
> [video=youtube;JvXjbsEoKyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXjbsEoKyA[/video]


Stray Cats loved few of their songs


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 7, 2013)

lol I'm not as tired as I was last night so I'm gonna take another crack at playing country. True country, this time.

[video=youtube;m_qfujQ_jTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_qfujQ_jTQ[/video]


Copperheadroad1, like I said, my knowledge of country is limited, so if you think my selections of that genre are crap then just let me know and Ill stop it, with no hard feelings. All will still be good.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 8, 2013)

This one always gets me.


[video=youtube;McyS1_v6tAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McyS1_v6tAw[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 8, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> lol I'm not as tired as I was last night so I'm gonna take another crack at playing country. True country, this time.
> 
> deo=youtub[/video]
> 
> ...




nah man, keep it rollin along, 

anything thats made my actual musicians, not drum machines, or computers is basiccally the requirements


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool beans But no drum machines? WTF???? Just kidding, I completely agree. Anything with drum machines isn't real music--THERE ARE NO EXCEPTIONS.


[video=youtube;PpPtfwTtGB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpPtfwTtGB4[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 9, 2013)

this aint live, i looked 4 a live performance of this, but had no luck

[video=youtube;9hQ1KfZjg8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hQ1KfZjg8Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 10, 2013)

Got this one on my mind today. I Looked but didn't fine a live version with decent sound.


[video=youtube;c5Z-PVxXKL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5Z-PVxXKL8[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 11, 2013)

this one needs no introduction

the rooster Aic

[video=youtube;6wwEVKBYsLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wwEVKBYsLY[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 12, 2013)

1975 steppenwolf

born to be wild

[video=youtube;hEF3ZG4UgVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEF3ZG4UgVE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

Right after Maiden released 'Number of the Beast' back in '82, I saw them 3 times in within period of a year and a half. They were my fav band at the time. The last time I was in the second row. At one point during that last show I lit up this huge ass J and guitar player Adrian and singer Bruce were right in front of me. They saw that big ole J and then looked me right in the eye and smiled as they were jamming. It was so cool. They may not know my name, but they knew I blazed. Haha, good times.

Back then this was thier song that they always closed with, every time.


[video=youtube;J3I88wsFKao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3I88wsFKao[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;8dzRdyC0abA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dzRdyC0abA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;hAzdgU_kpGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAzdgU_kpGo[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;tdax1PfTocc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdax1PfTocc[/video]

Where's my sweet talkin' woman?.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;LO4Gdkv040w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO4Gdkv040w[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;yVOjLVEA3lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVOjLVEA3lU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;vHDA5nHlDrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHDA5nHlDrQ[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dio before solo Dio!

[video=youtube;HFH36je9Hro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFH36je9Hro[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;EYrq1UGFL-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYrq1UGFL-w[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 15, 2013)

shit, i was going to put up Kashmir, now what?? erm

um, ok, well i think this is one of the first ac/dc songs i learnt to play, 

[video=youtube;5kmLmjz_cFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kmLmjz_cFs[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 15, 2013)

may we all be seated and take part in our, daily,, Sabbath

. go for it ozzy, yeh

far out man, lets trip back the the seventies any time of the day


[video=youtube;RqnxKAfCbDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqnxKAfCbDc[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

From 4:00 to 7:15 this one has a drum solo that would be excellent if you were there, but it doesn't translate very well to video because you can't really see what's going on. If you don't want to sit through that then just forward it when the solo starts. Otherwise, it's a great jam with some cool guitar and bass riffs.



[video=youtube;jiHRm2DioMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiHRm2DioMA[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 15, 2013)

are u a drummer TT?


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 15, 2013)

No, I am not. Why would you ask?

I have watched that video countless times and it just seems to me like it would be better if they jammed longer and cut the solo out. I have nothing against drummers, it's just how I feel about this particular video.


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nothin bro, just that some drummers are fussy, i though you were sayin it from an artists point of view


anyway the real point is i like your pick, dude, 

i was just digging the gibson guitars and the sound, and thought hey this is cool, this TT dude knows some cool shit,



Now, this dude can play, but i just dont get,, why?, this guy, dont, spend a few hundred bucks on some new gear and cymbals

not live i know i know, forgive me , purists but this is a good video

shoot to thrill (cover)

[video=youtube;9HEd5Rh0zA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HEd5Rh0zA0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 16, 2013)

No, not a drummer here, but I do love a good drum solo. I played a little guitar a couple of decades ago, but never got very good. Took piano lessons for years when I was very young and became decent, but didn't keep up with it. At this point I can't play anything. Wish that were different.

At one point I was a dj playing songs and videos at a strip club. This was back in the 90s. My job was to keep the music going and the crowd interested no matter what, with a large focus on the overall presentation. I guess it's just one more character flaw I now have, thanks to that experience. I'm always afraid that what I post isn't good enough and I want to give the viewer a way out from something the might not appreciate without losing thier interest.


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 16, 2013)

That was a cool acdc cover. Haven't caught that one before. Sweet.



You've probably seen JJ before, but I've been groovin' on his skills lately.

[video=youtube;Wvee8ZrA5qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvee8ZrA5qo[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 16, 2013)

....And then there's this fucking guy.


[video=youtube;Sa0C5Uxpd3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa0C5Uxpd3c[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 16, 2013)

and um

this

[video=youtube;hcrKVaxCJj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcrKVaxCJj8[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 16, 2013)

rocky mountainway live


[video=youtube;mVMoUfaPyaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVMoUfaPyaY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 16, 2013)

I know I posted something from this soundtrack somewhere. Worth another cut...

[video=youtube;FFLygtEm1TU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFLygtEm1TU[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

my bad for being, "off-key" but I thought I'd be a little PC[video=youtube;NcFaVfTDWcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcFaVfTDWcs[/video]
CAn you spot the stoned guy(s)?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;pZqmvkcY6lg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZqmvkcY6lg[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 16, 2013)

i love how hendrix just plays endless funk


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Zepplin anyone?

[video=youtube;CKLVq1v0ceg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKLVq1v0ceg[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;QMW0t17Ft5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMW0t17Ft5o[/video]
...my bad, this is nineties... but love me some Dick Dale


----------



## RedRick (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQRa6_YvP0s


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 16, 2013)

All 70's here, simply a modern live version...Trower is certainly worthy of top all-time guitarists:

[video=youtube;pnevAsdhWeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnevAsdhWeM[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;RM4pipRvyVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM4pipRvyVU[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;89jGFpLBpCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89jGFpLBpCk[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 17, 2013)

King Crimson live in France, 1982

[video=youtube;-30NIItaxlE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-30NIItaxlE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 17, 2013)

David Bowie live on German TV in 1978. Why Bowie? Well, it is really because of Adrian Belew on guitar. He was in King Crimson (^^^) too.

[video=youtube;7tWyIug2qP0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tWyIug2qP0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 17, 2013)

And one more from Adrian Belew's debut solo album

[video=youtube;dDrjYAaioKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDrjYAaioKU[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Jan 17, 2013)

hendrix, cover

[video=youtube;HCrjZCR8P_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCrjZCR8P_s[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Feb 2, 2013)

im not a huge bowie fan, anyway
Rebel Rebel

[video=youtube;eF551z9KlA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF551z9KlA8[/video]


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 2, 2013)

From 1977-78 
[video=youtube;gp1ekcwPNfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp1ekcwPNfQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

Heard this in early 2008's from a Chicago based Radio news station WLSAM Rowe and Gary.. played it often........ loved it... thought I heard all the 70's stuff too

[video=youtube;R044sleOW6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Feb 6, 2013)

deep purple Lazy,

thats pretty much what im feeling now



[video=youtube;G6x8GGXrCFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6x8GGXrCFQ[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Feb 14, 2013)

pretend this is live if you can

[video=youtube;Pk5u1nY7x6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk5u1nY7x6o[/video]


couldnt find a live one i liked


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

I knew I smelled someone posting Deep Purple somewhere around this forum.

[video=youtube;gUixHM_ID5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUixHM_ID5I[/video]


----------



## akattom (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;PGwPSPIhohk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGwPSPIhohk[/video]


Something that I always tune into right after my first daily rip.


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Feb 21, 2013)

snoop and willie


now thats a spliff i want to pass arround.

[video=youtube;KXac5jzNUIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXac5jzNUIc[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ACdwCIld3kE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACdwCIld3kE[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Feb 23, 2013)

this aint seventies but it sure makes me laugh

[video=youtube;aMxRnnYt_lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMxRnnYt_lY[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (Feb 28, 2013)

ok , ok, i know its not even rock 

So, i'll put down the bong, and dial, in some of my Fav rock songs

[video=youtube;odqZAGNvxhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odqZAGNvxhI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 1, 2013)

1970, great album...and the cat goes in and out of the tub to the beat of the first song!

[video=youtube;xmqgIHmgU6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmqgIHmgU6Q[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;2GQVqafzgrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GQVqafzgrU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;m_pDjX65vHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_pDjX65vHo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;klGpnqWNTlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klGpnqWNTlw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;-53_AP4BJug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-53_AP4BJug[/video]
(first comment on youtube)
Satire Constipation  6 months ago  
my mind just had sex with the universe...&#65279;

· 97


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y8lbp_JTuoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8lbp_JTuoI[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Oidm5Zfw_SA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oidm5Zfw_SA[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Too good not to include:

[video=youtube;SEuOoMprDqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEuOoMprDqg[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

Saw a show from these guys in '81. They were awesome.

[video=youtube;yen7UVKTWC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yen7UVKTWC0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;KZ-lSTlUnfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ-lSTlUnfA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;o7gFlSGXt_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7gFlSGXt_k[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;TuNAh5NFTCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuNAh5NFTCM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;di_81BEdA-s]http://youtu.be/di_81BEdA-s[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;NfXvWKQn03E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfXvWKQn03E[/video]


----------



## copperheadroad1 (May 3, 2017)

the internet has changed not the place it once was, the good ole days


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------

